# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  الف مبروك دموع الورد

## حسان القضاة

*

انتهت المسابقه ..نشكر كل من شارك في البومه وكل من شارك في التصويت

النتائج النهائيه

المركز الأول..دموع الورد
 ..عدد الاصوات 52 ( البوم بقايا انسان 36 والبوم اه يا صديقي 16 )
المركز الثاني لالبوم shatnawi_king_CS...افضل رسام في العالم  والبوم مدحت ..براءة الطفولة  بعدد اصوات 36 لكل البوم

المركز الثالث Scorpio..الأردن أولا بعدد اصوات 30..

كل الشكر لكل من ساهم في انجاح هذه المسابقه..والف مبروك لدموع الورد الفوز ..ولون التميز ..*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف مبروك :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_1000 مبروك دموع الورد ... ألبومين اكثر من رائعين ... 


_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك دموع الورد :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## saousana

مبروك دموع الورد  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

بتستاهلي وعقبال الجائزة

----------


## عُبادة

الف مبروك دموع الورد

----------


## عُبادة

_سؤال للادارة :
هي المسابقة للاعضاء ولا للابومات؟؟_

----------


## حلم حياتي

*الف مبروك دموع الورد

وكمان ببارك لشطناوي ومدحت المركز الثاني*

----------


## مدحت

الف مبروك دموع الورد

----------


## مدحت

> *الف مبروك دموع الورد
> 
> وكمان ببارك لشطناوي ومدحت المركز الثاني*


شكرا

----------


## زهره التوليب

الف مبروك دموع الورد...تستحقي الفوز

شطناوي سؤالك مش مفهوم

----------


## مدحت

> _سؤال للادارة :
> هي المسابقة للاعضاء ولا للابومات؟؟_


وانا كمان معك بهالسؤال

----------


## عُبادة

> الف مبروك دموع الورد...تستحقي الفوز
> 
> شطناوي سؤالك مش مفهوم


سؤال استنكاري بحاجة إلى جواب

----------


## حسان القضاة

*اهلا shatnawi_king_CS ..المسابقه لالبومات الاعضاء   ..ولتنظيم المسابقه وضعنا قوانين
ومنها في حال وجود اكثر من البوم للعضو سيتم جمع اصوات الالبومين ..وتم تطبيق القانون ..علماً أن شروط المسابقه كانت واضحه منذ البدايه وكان بامكان الجميع الاشتراك في اكثر من البوم خلال فتره الترشيح ..

شكرا لك ودمت بكل خير*

----------


## mylife079

الف مبروك دموع الورد

----------


## دموع الورد

الله يبارك فيكوا جميعا شكرا لكم وشكرا خاص لحسان

شكرا"عمار و غسان واحمد وسوسن وشطناوي وحلم حياتي ومدحت و زهره وmylife079

مبروك ..shatnawi_king_CS  _مدحت  _  Scorpio

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مبروك دموع الورد .. ولو انها متأخرة  :Bl (3):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

مبروووك للجميع


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> الله يبارك فيكوا جميعا شكرا لكم وشكرا خاص لحسان
> 
> شكرا"عمار و غسان واحمد وسوسن وشطناوي وحلم حياتي ومدحت و زهره وmylife079
> 
> مبروك ..shatnawi_king_CS  _مدحت  _  Scorpio




*ألـــــــــــــ دموع الــــــــورد ــــــف مبروكــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

والله يبارك فيكي يا رب*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووك...

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف مبروك دموع الورد
والله بتستاهلي
ومبروك عباده 
ومدحت
وسكوربيو
يلا حظ اوفر في المرات القادمه

----------


## Paradise

دموع الورد مبروك الفوز

ومبروك المركز التاني ل shatnawi_king_CS و مدحت

و مبروك المركز التالت Scorpio

----------


## الامبراطور

الف مبروك دموع الورد

----------


## Shift

علي فكره فيه ظلم .. 
المفروض يا أخ حسان بما انك وضعت اول ثلاثه .. 
المفروض علي الأقل تضع آخر واحد 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اللي هو انا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك لكل الفائزين وحظ اوفر لكل من لم يربح في المره القادمه ان شاء الله 
ومنهم انا .
انا عن نفسي هبقي اعمل صور عن الاردن بلا مصر بلا نيله 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك تاني 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> علي فكره فيه ظلم .. 
> المفروض يا أخ حسان بما انك وضعت اول ثلاثه .. 
> المفروض علي الأقل تضع آخر واحد 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اللي هو انا 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مبروك لكل الفائزين وحظ اوفر لكل من لم يربح في المره القادمه ان شاء الله 
> ومنهم انا .
> انا عن نفسي هبقي اعمل صور عن الاردن بلا مصر بلا نيله 
> ...


ولاتزعل يا شفت...مبروك الك كمان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Shift

> ولاتزعل يا شفت...مبروك الك كمان



لا لا .. أنا لن ارضي إلا ان يضع اسمي حسان في التوبيك الأصلي .. ويقول ان الفاشل شيفت حصل علي آخر مركز في التصفيات 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرتيني .. كنت وانا صغير لما برجع البيت جايب نتيجه الامتحان واكون جايب الاول علي المدرسه .. بابايا كان يقولي .. من الأول والا من الآخر .. إذا اصحاب المركز الأول من الآخر لهم مركز مرموق هما كمان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الف الف الف مبروك الفوز يا دموع الورد

----------


## دموع الورد

الله بيارك فيكوا

شكرا " محمد, مهدي , Scorpio ,خالد ,جنتل مان ,Paradise ,الامبراطور,معاذ"

----------


## محمد العزام

ولو انها متاخرة 
مبرووووووووووووووووك الففففففففففففففففففففف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك 

  دموع الورد

----------


## دموع الورد

> ولو انها متاخرة 
> مبرووووووووووووووووك الففففففففففففففففففففف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك 
> 
>   دموع الورد



الله يبارك فيك

----------


## جسر الحياة

> الف مبروك دموع الورد
> والله بتستاهلي
> ومبروك عباده 
> ومدحت
> وسكوربيو
> يلا حظ اوفر في المرات القادمه





> دموع الورد مبروك الفوز
> 
> ومبروك المركز التاني ل shatnawi_king_CS و مدحت
> 
> و مبروك المركز التالت Scorpio




*الله يبارك فيكم جميعا ( THE GENTEL MAN ,PARADISE )

وعبقال المركز الأول إلكم بالمرات القادمه بإذن الله*

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

الف.....الف.....الف...مبرووووووووووووووك دموع الورد

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الف الف الف مبرررووك للفائزين
 
المركز الأول .. دموع الورد
 المركز الثاني .. مدحت & shatnawi_King_cs 
المركز الثالث .. Scorpio

----------


## عُبادة

> الف الف الف مبرررووك للفائزين
>  
> المركز الأول .. دموع الورد
>  المركز الثاني .. مدحت 
> المركز الثالث .. Scorpio


انا حظي ناقص :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
كنت بالمركز الثاني مع مدحت :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_انا حظي ناقص
كنت بالمركز الثاني مع مدحت
_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62): 
 ولك الف الف الف مبروك يا دموع الورد  :Icon31: 
  :SnipeR (51):

----------

